# what is a persian mouse?



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

so ive been told my new mouse is gonna be a persian mouse.. what do they look like? 
and apparantly they are hard to come across?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Persian? Are you sure it's not siamese? Himilayan? Burmese?


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

ill take a pic when i see her . the breeder said that was what she was


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Persian just makes me think flat-faced and hairy haha


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a Himalayan mouse


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Agreed. Himalayan...and not too healthy looking.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd give that mouse a miss if you haven't already purchased.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

shes free. and whats happened is that she was one of the nanny mice. but the others picked on her and would not let her feed or drink. so hopefully with some TLC she will get better,


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well keep her FAR from your mice until she has passed quarintine!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

ive got her home now. and she does look very weak


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Just keep her across the house or on a different level if possible and be sure to wash your hands right after all care with any of her supplies. Even touching the doorknob could spread problems to your other mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw, geez.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

she died..


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Poor mousie


----------

